# Made In The USA



## darkzero (Dec 25, 2009)

Sorry if you've seen this already. Saw it on another forum, I thought it was very cool & worth posting.
_
Machine tool sounds played to the musical beat of the "Star Spangled Banner. Dedicated to the men and women who work, and who have worked, in the American Manufacturing Industry. ... _ Made In The USA


----------



## Moddoo (Dec 25, 2009)

:twothumbs


----------



## Carpe Diem (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 25, 2009)

Cool how the flag was edm'd


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 25, 2009)

That was nifty - thanks.

At first I thought the pitch of the machines was actually providing the melody, but after listening to it a second time I realized that the synth was providing all of the musical notes, with the sounds of the machines added to it. Still a nice job and a nice message though!
:thumbsup:


----------



## bluecrow76 (Dec 26, 2009)

That's was cool... a definite Facebook repost!


----------



## PEU (Dec 26, 2009)

mmm... I'm not N.American (I'm S.American  ) so maybe I'm missing something, what was the cool part?
Its a corny message from a company that produces precision parts... I know its about the dying US metalworking industry, but it still looks like a call for pity... 
Its difficult to comment more without turning this thread into a political debate, so I'll stop here saying that I didn't like it due to the message implied...


Pablo


----------



## gadget_lover (Dec 26, 2009)

The idea was supposed to be that it was playing what sounded (to me ) like the national anthem. Properly done, it is cool. Especially compared to the "Jingle Bells" tune made up of barking dogs.


Daniel


----------



## ElectronGuru (Dec 26, 2009)

Here's a similar idea, F1/UK style:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGEqlNU30Tg


----------



## darkzero (Dec 26, 2009)

gadget_lover said:


> The idea was supposed to be that it was playing what sounded (to me ) like the national anthem. Properly done, it is cool.


 
Exactly! When I first watched it, I kinda of got a headahe & was annoyed from all the flashing short clips as I was really trying to view the type of machining/manufacturing that was going on in the video. Not until after I read the caption that it was supposed to sound like our national athem did I watch it again & then thought it was cool.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 26, 2009)

gadget_lover said:


> Properly done, it is cool. Especially compared to the "Jingle Bells" tune made up of barking dogs.


----------



## unterhausen (Dec 26, 2009)

the emc2 open source cnc control software can play music in up to 4 part harmony
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKCX1CeXIjA&feature=related
There are some bigger machines out there that have been programmed to play music, but stepper driven machines are best.


----------



## BoarHunter (Dec 28, 2009)

In the 70's the US started to adopt the metric system then some crackhead decided it wasn't worth it and even, that keeping the archaic "imperial" system would help protect the US against import.

Did'nt work against import but on the other hand, people did not want to buy US made products as you could find equivalent if not better products from Japan, Germany, Swizterland, Taiwan ... and now China and built to international standard !

The sad thing is that scientists have struggled for more than 100 years for the US to move on !


i.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*Metric** system (SI)*. The abbreviation for the metric system is SI, the International System of Units (from the French, _Systeme International d'Unites_). It evolved from the original French metric system and is currently being used virtually worldwide. Long the language universally used in science and among technically adept individuals, SI has also become the dominant language of international commerce and trade. All new USA standards (ASTM, ANSI, SAE, IEEE, ASME, etc.) are now written in metric, as the lead engineers in these organizations recognize the importance of trying to get the USA on track with technically advanced countries, in an effort to regain lost USA competitiveness in a global economy, as there is essentially no global market for the archaic, oddball, incompatible product dimensions USA arbitrarily comes up with, while they forfeit industries and jobs to third-world countries who have no problem understanding something so simple and fulfilling the need efficiently. IEEE was intelligent enough to recognize this decades ago. Japan also was intelligent enough to recognize simple matters such as this long ago. This small country, defeated in WWII only 60 years ago, has since captured a large portion of the global economy due to their intelligent progress, and consequently has become a major global financier, while USA has become a world-class debtor to the tune of trillions due to inefficient business practices, low educational level, slackerism, and inability to solve or understand even simple problems such as metric conversion.


----------

